# Luccibag's UPDATED collection of Hermes and Chanel



## Luccibag

For some reason my prior thread's photos have shrunk so I am redoing my collection pics.  I have scaled down a lot and have mainly Hermes and Chanel now.  They are my favorites and are so classic!  I love having all different colors!  I love colorful and vibrant bags.  I really enjoy changing bags often.  No more "it" bags for me!  Classic bags are forever!

I will start with the Hermes group.  I hope you enjoy the pics!

Hermes 35 cm Birkin bag in togo leather and palladium hardware.





Hermes Kelly 35 cm potiron - clemence leather, palladium hw





Hermes 32 cm Kelly rouge H, chevre leather, palladium hardware




Hermes 28 cm Kelly, rouge vif gold hardware, BOX leather




My vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly 32 cm black box, gold HW YES! Those are my initials on it in brass!




My black box Hermes Constance bag.  Great little bag!!




Hermes Evelyne GM2 in Ebene and toile.  Great hands free bag!


----------



## Luccibag

My Chanel bags:

My first Chanel bag, pink caviar hobo - back in the SATC days!




Black caviar jumbo flap silver HW




Grey 227 reissue - anniversary 2005 edition




White jumbo caviar flap with silver HW




Red 07 caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain  LOVE THIS ONE!!





Chanel Blue jumbo patent leather flap - YES, I LOVE my jumbo flaps!





For special occasions I have my patent leather Chanel timeless clutch


----------



## Luccibag

Even though I have this same bag in the jumbo size, I couldnt resist one in a smaller "medium / large" size.  Its such a great bag for the summer!




As much as I said I'd never fall for the metallic reissue flaps, I DID!  Never say never!
My Chanel purple reissue !







This bag is sooooo soft I cant keep my hands off it!  Chanel bubble quilt hobo! Gorgeous emerald green color!





I regretted selling a mini flap I had so I found me another!  My Chanel mini flap in lipstick red!





My one and only LV bag I have left!!  My husband gave me this as a surprise years ago so I will keep it forever!! LV Papillon 30!  It has gorgeous patina!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

WOW!!!!!!!!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE your stunning collection.
Great taste! Love your hermes and selection of Chanel styles!
what size is you purple reissue?
if you had to pic two bags your really use the most what would those be?


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you Lady Chinadoll!  My purple reissue is a 226.  Hmmm, two bags I use the most?  I really do try to rotate a lot but it would have to be one of my Chanel jumbos such as the red and in the summer, the white!  My goal is to have a bag for every occasion and in every color!  I plan on using the Kelly bags a lot this winter too!  The shoulder strap really helps.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Wow, your collection is TDF. Love the purple Chanel esp.


----------



## likeafeather77

GORGEOUS collection!!!!! I love every single bag! The colors are amazing!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love your bags! Excellent collection!


----------



## lulu3955

Great Collection!!! Love your Chanel bubble quilt in emerald green!! TDF!


----------



## jenn4lv

your chanel collection is fabulous!  love the hermes as well.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## accio sacculus

Oh, I'm so loving your Blue Patent Chanel Jumbo Flap!  So beautiful!  Your Hermes are so lovely!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rosana84

I loveee all of your bags!!! The Metallic Purple Reissue bag is TDF!!!


----------



## ch33klet

i love all the chanels!!!  your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## spoiledwify

wow!!! you really totally change all your collection... no more lv???


----------



## peach6

gorgeous hermes bags


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Wow, nice collection! Nice H bags!


----------



## shopalot

Lucci, your collection is so beautiful!
Your Hermes and Chanels are truly classics!


----------



## Desi

you've got an amazing collection


----------



## KDB

I love you collection!  You have all the hard to find Chanels...they are really amazing!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ghost55

Lucci~ Excellent taste.....LOVE IT ALL!


----------



## asl_bebes

I love your collection ... you kept all the best pieces!  I know I should reduce my collection but I just get too attached to my bags.  LOL  My favorite bag in your collection is the blue jean birkin ... I could stare at that forever, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lunaty

This is the first time i have ever seen the Chanel quilted hobo in Emerald green and i think i am in love


----------



## OG_Baby

Fabulous collection!


----------



## bluefish

^^ ditto! thanks for sharing.


----------



## I Love RICE

Perfect collection! I will not ask for more purses if I have your collection.


----------



## ValleyO

Love the vintage Kelly and the bubble quilt Chanel!!!!


----------



## handbag addict

I love everything!!! Congratulations for the colorful and elegant collection!


----------



## xmelissax

The black caviar jumbo flap makes me feel all fuzzy inside. It's my HG bag which I will probably never own. Beautiful collection!


----------



## pond23

You have such an exquisite collection of Hermes and Chanel pieces *Luccibag*! My favorites include the Red Caviar Jumbo with bijoux chain (my HG!) and the Blue Jean Birkin. They are all such elegant styles!


----------



## elle tee

Great collection, Luccibag!  I love how you have all the classics in fun colors, makes it more modern but still timeless.


----------



## miss oinky

Very very nice collection   ​


----------



## Coreena

i love all ur hermes bags, they are absolutely gorgeous.. we dont have a hermes in perth its so sad


----------



## mrs nordic

You have a perfect collection, love it!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

aweosme collection!!


----------



## amnA-

absolutely gorgeous bags!!! am drooling here!


----------



## scarcici

What a bags !
Love your vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly in black .


----------



## MomInStyle

Absolutely love your collection!  Hermes bags are breathtaking.


----------



## CHmyloves

I love the colour of your Birkin, it's absolutely stunning.

I don't blame you for letting the "it" bag thing go. Classic bags are forever, and a wonderful thing to pass down!


----------



## Brunay

Beautiful and a _Timeless_ collection


----------



## piperlu

Wow L, you really did streamline your collection.  Everything is gorgeous.  You really did keep classics.  That's what I am trying to do as well.  I no longer have the "IT" bag, or anything trendy.  

I love the 35 BJ Birkin.  Of course the Chanels are wonderful!  Like you, I kept a LV and Gucci that my husband bought for me.  I have Coach that my son bought for me as well.

Great collection!!!!


----------



## SaraDK

Love your Chanels..


----------



## Luccibag

Im adding one more!  My ivory expandable flap!  LOVE this bag!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## cammy1

great collection and that Chanel ivory expandable is devine x


----------



## jp824

Great collection!  Truly classic pieces!


----------



## vikianderson

*you have a gorgeous collection *Lucci* i especially love this 
*


----------



## robbins65

beautiful collection!  love the chanels


----------



## curlsjang

I was just looking at your collection, wow!! I love them all. They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Nola

You have such a gorgeous collection, my goodness!!


----------



## Sophia1025

You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## ballerina

Everything is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

WOW!  That's all i have to say... Just WOW!


----------



## Redenkeew

Excellent collection !!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Lucci -- I want to steal your white jumbo!! It is too gorgeous!!!! And the red jumbo.....


----------



## NateLouis

Beautiful Collection!!!!!! The Chanels are Amazing!


----------



## chichi-princess

such a beautiful collection (:
i love the pink chanel !!


----------



## alba123

wow! so beautiful~  I love all of your bags,especially is the metallic purple reissue bag


----------



## latest obsession

you have my dream collection.


----------



## shoegirl03

i envy your beautiful bags! up till now, i hadn't found any one who shared my obsession for bags. good to know there's so many of you!!! GREAT collection!!!


----------



## mitzdemeanor

amazing!


----------



## maria28

beautiful....


----------



## Luccibag

SHE'S BACK!!  Sold it then rebought it!  She's a keeper! My dark chocolate brown Kelly! 32 cm. 






Got this today too.  Just when I thought the love affair with LV was over....Amarante Brentwood!




Stunning color!!


----------



## Jay67

lovely collection


----------



## parisdarlings

OMG.I'm so jealous!!! lucky lucky girl .I wonder how it feels to own even one Hermes and you have them in different colors..I'll just have fun drooling ...and thanks for sharing


----------



## Givenchyman

stunning collection. Love the array of colors and the patent blue jumbo flap and emerald bubble quilt are incredibly striking! Great taste! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lizsaphire

OmiGod. Wowwwwww....
Excellente collections!
Fabulous. I never see such beautiful colour of the channel bags collections.
Bravo.


----------



## Seattleite

Beautiful collection! I absolutely love your gorgeous Hermes purses.


----------



## Luccibag

Black east west bag - Chanel caviar leather


----------



## Luccibag

Some fun group pics
Hermes clan
Kelly bags are black, rouge H, rouge VIF, potiron and brown. Birkin is BJ, Constance is black box and Evelyne is toile and ebene.





Chanel bags


----------



## chanel_no.5

I love this bag it's very stunning.


----------



## LVuittonLover

Luccibag said:


> Black east west bag - Chanel caviar leather


 
*Oooohhh Lucci.  This is my MUST HAVE Chanel bag.*


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Seeing everyone's hermes REALLY makes me want one. Love your blue togo leather one


----------



## Bentley4Bags

WOW LOVE the Hermes!!!! TDF Collection!


----------



## inverved

I love your collection. It's perfect!


----------



## the_lvlady

Fabulous collection *Luccibag*! Good job keeping the classics, that's what i'm trying to do too!


----------



## raggdoll

It is just wrong to have that many birkins. Lucci, you need to give me one!


----------



## Miss World

i could not find one bag in that whole collection that i DIDN'T like!!

So envious of your Hermes Collection


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## saigonmonamour

Stunning collection! I envy you! Your Constance bag is wonderful! Really nice taste!


----------



## spiralsnowman

*Lucci*, you have such great taste! 

Each of your bags is a treasure that anyone would love to have in their collection (esp. the Chanel red caviar jumbo, Chanel grey 2.55, and Hermes blue birkin), but together they make up such an amazing collection. Thanks so much for sharing w/ us!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

gorgeous collection. I just love the chevre leather!


----------



## petit_mode

Luccibag said:


> Some fun group pics



 What a lovely family pic!


----------



## Syma

Your collection is simply stunning Luccibag!!! I love every piece.


----------



## robertsn6534

omg your hermes bags are stunning - especially the blue one! you are one lucky gal!


----------



## ValleyO

Lucci those box Kellies are driving me CRAZY!!!  Absolutely stunning


----------



## raggdoll

did we already do this for lucci's bags?
(that was a rhetorical question.)


----------



## francyFG

Wow, I love love love every single piece... Congrats on your amazing collection!


----------



## kate021105

im in love with your collection of chanel bags!!!


----------



## kaye

you have great taste! love all your H and your chanel flaps!


----------



## peachbaby

What a lovely collection!!


----------



## 1gunro

I absolutely adore your ivory expandable Chanel!!!


My favorite one out of an absolutely stunning collection!!


----------



## krisco

I love your collection of bags!!!


----------



## Celberos

Luccibag said:


> Some fun group pics
> Hermes clan
> Kelly bags are black, rouge H, rouge VIF, potiron and brown. Birkin is BJ, Constance is black box and Evelyne is toile and ebene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel bags


 
Wwoowww,Loving ur Chanels 
Btw,Are we missing a Green chanel in the group pic


----------



## everfallen

i only have 1 word for you. DROOL!   hehe


----------



## xoxo_michie

Gorgeous bags  

I especially love your Chanel collection.


----------



## Tasi




----------



## melymj4

My absolutely favorite 
I will own of these someday


----------



## fobobina

Gorgeous Collection. You have great taste, enjoy them.


----------



## InnocentDeviL

I like d purple 1, it looks so special~


----------



## M_Butterfly

Lucci fabulous collection.  I am speachless.


----------



## tulip618

luccibag, Congrats to your beautiful hermes and chanels!! I really love classic bags too!! they will last forever!!!


----------



## KMBS

Love your collection, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## barbieazteca

Thanks liccibag for your response, I want to have peace of mind that my bag is authentic, I do own other vntage bags but this one in particular has a second hologram on the interior pocket, does yours have one as well? also the lining of the interior of zipper pocket is not leather but nylon, how about yours? sorry for so many questions, I'm new at bag forum and still trying to figure out how to post my question in the right place. Happy holidays!
BA


----------



## Luccibag

Barbieazteca, I'll take a look and let you know via PM.


----------



## Joke

fabulous collection, you have exquisite taste!


----------



## MulberryGirl85

Lucky lady!! I'd debate committing a crime for one Kelly and you have several!!!


----------



## Luccibag

Brown Jumbo Chanel hybrid with bijoux flap


----------



## rowie1985

Love them all!!!


----------



## Luccibag

Prefall dark red Chanel flap


----------



## satinchic20

this is my favourite collection..LOVE!! all this bags.. how long does your love take? I have only couple of bags for now.. Will I be too much pain in the ass if I ask you hoe much money did you pey for hermes birkin blue
Tnx. Happy holidays


----------



## Luccibag

satinchic20 said:


> this is my favourite collection..LOVE!! all this bags.. how long does your love take? I have only couple of bags for now.. Will I be too much pain in the ass if I ask you hoe much money did you pey for hermes birkin blue
> Tnx. Happy holidays



I did pay the full retail price for the Birkin (and it was worth it!!) lol.


----------



## fufu

Your collection is tdf!!!!!! drooling over hermes and chanels. love them..


----------



## Melocoton

Luccibag said:


> Prefall dark red Chanel flap




I loooove this bag.  Amazing color.  Everything about it is great.  What size is it??


----------



## Luccibag

Melocoton said:


> I loooove this bag.  Amazing color.  Everything about it is great.  What size is it??



Thank you.  This size is the medium/large which is 10".  Most of my other flaps are either jumbos or large 227 flaps so this is a nice change.  I like having all sizes!  Flaps are addictive!


----------



## Melocoton

Thank you for the info!  This particular soft lambskin appears more structured in the medium size than in the jumbo.  That color...MMMMM.  Enjoy that bag!


----------



## Luccibag

Melocoton said:


> Thank you for the info! This particular soft lambskin appears more structured in the medium size than in the jumbo. That color...MMMMM. Enjoy that bag!


 

Yes, you are right it is more structured in this size.  I know the jumbo is said to be unstructured but this one is the same as my other flaps, except a tad more squeezable if that makes sense!


----------



## Luccibag

Here are Chanel and Hermes together.


----------



## luciabugia

My goodness!!  What a collection! It is so great I'm embarrass to show mine.. It must have worth a bomb!! Your daughters (if you have any) are lucky! : D


----------



## luciabugia

Lucci, your H collection could make Posh Beckham's envious!


----------



## luciabugia

LVuittonLover said:


> *Oooohhh Lucci. This is my MUST HAVE Chanel bag.*


 
Yup, must have indeed..I'd like one classic Channel but my husband doesn't like them and he must like what he purchase...


----------



## kirkcaldy

wow,what a lovely collection,ive orderd a med classic flap,but i want a jumbo now,just love your handbags,and the hermes,if ever you have a clear out.......put me on the list,wonderfull


----------



## misslorrie

love love love!!!!! 
your collection is almost my wish list without balenciaga, without miumiu.


----------



## Cates

Wonderful collection!!


----------



## louislover260

very classic


----------



## More4Me

Your Chanel clutch is gorgoeus!


----------



## simp

Luccibag said:


> My Chanel bags:
> 
> My first Chanel bag, pink caviar hobo - back in the SATC days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar jumbo flap silver HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey 227 reissue - anniversary 2005 edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White jumbo caviar flap with silver HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red 07 caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain  LOVE THIS ONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Blue jumbo patent leather flap - YES, I LOVE my jumbo flaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For special occasions I have my patent leather Chanel timeless clutch


i luv all ur collection....


----------



## Luccibag

One more - vintage red flap with gold hardware.


----------



## tanj

Hey girl...I hope you and the kids are doing well.Do you ever go over to ALVA still?Anyway..your collection is tdf.You are truly my hero,lol.

tan


----------



## Luccibag

Hi Tan. I try to go to Alva here and there but there doesnt seem to be much going on there lately.  Hope you're doing well.  Your three kids are ADORABLE by the way!!!  Look at them beaming over the little one!!


----------



## Luccibag

Introducing my MAXI FLAP!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hermes and Chanel... simply stunning  Your collection is TDF!


----------



## smbyron212

Your collection is FANTASTIC!!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Baby V

Luccibag~ shut up right now...I love your collection. So incredibly diverse. The pink Chanel Caviar one from SATC days~ I have one too in classic flap!!! I absolutely LOVE your vintage Kelly. I wonder what kind of adventures she's been on. So cool. I love every single bag.


----------



## chichi08

Love your collection!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## style*maven

This bag is stunning!!!




Luccibag said:


> Introducing my MAXI FLAP!


----------



## oskarsobsession

love ur chanels


----------



## bellezza2620

omg. i would kill for your hermes collection!! lol. that blue jean? is to DIE for


----------



## Luccibag

Just got this lovely Chanel bag, 2008 fall distressed leather BLACK patent jumbo






And just when I thought I was done with LV, I get this lovely Mizi Vienna.  Its so big!  I love it!!


----------



## piperlu

OMG L!  I can't believe this amazing LV Mizi.  That bag has been on my "list" for ages.  I always seems to end up with an Hermes or Chanel when I see the Mizi available.  I do have to get that someday.  It is beautiful.

Love the black patent too.

Great additions!!


----------



## Luccibag

Thanks Debbie.  I had never seen the Mizi Vienna IRL and I must say it surpassed my expectations!  It looks like a really useful bag and its not bulky and I LOVE the discreet front pocket to slip my phone in!  You should definitely keep an eye out for one!


----------



## shrads03

you have beautiful, beautiful bags. i hope some day my collection is as good as yours!
i'm looking out to own my first chanel! (yay) and since you have SO many of them, i thought i'd ask you for some advice!

i'm confused about the sizes and how they look when worn. i want a chanel caviar flap for day + night use! what size would you suggest? also, how many sizes are there? i LOVE the jumbo but am not too sure about it or the large or medium.. help 

Regards!


----------



## Luccibag

shrads03 said:


> you have beautiful, beautiful bags. i hope some day my collection is as good as yours!
> i'm looking out to own my first chanel! (yay) and since you have SO many of them, i thought i'd ask you for some advice!
> 
> i'm confused about the sizes and how they look when worn. i want a chanel caviar flap for day + night use! what size would you suggest? also, how many sizes are there? i LOVE the jumbo but am not too sure about it or the large or medium.. help
> 
> Regards!


 
The jumbo works great for day and can sometimes go day to night.  The medium/large is hard to carry during the day unless you carry very little with you.  Good luck!!


----------



## Jeneen

Amazing collection - love your new purchases!


----------



## devoted7

*AHHHH love your Chanels! They're all gorgeous!!!
*


----------



## teena--nguyen

*i love ur Red 07 caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain! *
*how much did it cost? *


----------



## leothelnss

Love your Hermes constance & chanel bubble flap in emerald!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Luccibag

My new red Kelly 32 cm epsom rouge VIF (cherry red!)





With her other rouge sisters! Rouge VIF box leather 28 cm on left, rouge H 32 cm chevre on right.





All Kelly sisters


----------



## ladyhermes

Nice collection, congrats!


----------



## unbeautiful

I love your collection!  It's amazing.


----------



## More bags

Luccibag said:


> My new red Kelly 32 cm epsom rouge VIF (cherry red!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her other rouge sisters! Rouge VIF box leather 28 cm on left, rouge H 32 cm chevre on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Kelly sisters


 
*Luccibag*, congratulations on your latest addition - she's gorgeous.  You have a beautiful collection and fantastic style.  Thank you for sharing all of the pics.


----------



## mich327

Lucci, I'm just lovin' your collection!


----------



## alissahall

You have exquisite taste!


----------



## Luccibag

One more...Chanel jumbo flap in patent leather.  Prefall 08


----------



## amusic20

Wow, that's gorgeous!!  Totally loving your collection :greengrin:


----------



## pinkstawberry09

Wow....love your chanel collections!!!


----------



## gappgirl18

Ur purple Chanel bag is one of the most phenomenal bags Ive ever seen!!  I love bright bags!


----------



## newbee81

Wow, I'm in love with all your Chanel!


----------



## monica-lesmana

your hermes is TDF... i guess i should buy some classic bags too
birkin,kelly,2.55,balenciaga...would love to have them in different colors too


----------



## tyl

Gee, that purple jumbo flap really gorgeous. Love it. There is one last piece in store. Will grab it. Thanks Luccibag for the photo........


----------



## wklara78

you have a stunning bag collection, i just need to clean up my drool now


----------



## Luccibag

Well, I really did need something that isnt Chanel or Hermes to carry, so meet my new Balenciaga "Plomb" color first bag.  Its like a steel color.  I love it!


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes Orange swift Massai PM in ORANGE.  How orange is this bag! Love it!


----------



## Hurrem1001

OMG, your collection is amazing! Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## pepsimax

You have a STUNNING collection,so classic,I am spechless...
OH,your beautiful Hermes and Chanel,and the LV Mizi Vienna...


----------



## allbrandspls

Love the Hermes L. You are red obsessed. Just like me....lol


----------



## fufu

Luccibag: You have all my fav brands of bags!! Chanel and Hermes.. Way to go


----------



## maria28

love your collection!


----------



## _bebee

GORGEOUS collection !


----------



## Enen

I really luv your chanel collections! Beautiful colours. And I am going to get my first Chanel this June. So I'm really excited


----------



## QueenDalia

Wow Luccibag... you have an astonishing collection.. enjoy it in good health..


----------



## mschanel5

I  your collection! I totally agree that classic handbags are the best


----------



## Luccibag

Chanel Camera Case!


----------



## purpleevny20

Ur collection is too die for


----------



## Wilwork4couture

beautifulll !! amazing =] 

love the chanels, so timeless


----------



## Alice1979

You have an amazing collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Monique55

wow u must be loaded, congrats! I could only dream....


----------



## cinderellashoes

WOW! im lost for words.......





WOW!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats on a gorgeous collection!


----------



## kiianae

Luv the Chanels!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Balenciaga bag too! Luv the color.....

Check out my collection! Added some more of my babies.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-collection-439752.html


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

chanel camera bag is so classy


----------



## pltprincess

Wow!  A fabulous collection.  Congrats.


----------



## richie07

Brilliant collection, my favourites are the camera case and the brown 227. I agree with buying classic bags also, as they (particularly your collection) will never date.

Congratulations!

Also, I was wondering if the camera cases handle can be extended to be used as a messenger-like day bag, as I have been considering one for quite some time??
I know there not specifically for men, but how could you resist, LOL.


----------



## miss_white_lily

Stunning collection!! The Kelly sisters are so classy.


----------



## jayjay77

Wow!  I love all your bags!  Just a fantastic mix of color and style.  Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful pics!!


----------



## purpleevny20

You have one fabulous collecction


----------



## Pearl925

Love your red Jumbo!!!!! Beautiful Collection..


----------



## Mickey Tape

So in love with your Chanels.


----------



## lulilu

L, your collection is gorgeous -- you've refined it perfectly and each new addition is fabulous.


----------



## bunnieskin

i love your Chanel collection


----------



## kellylover

aMAzing collection~~~


----------



## SpiceHunter

wow..i like your purple reissue metallic! i have a blue one..only bcos i can't find the purple one! nice collection!


----------



## bunny

Love your collection. Its beautiful. Im in love with the purple Chanel. Wow really gorgeous.


----------



## bhurry

omg, I love your bags, wish I can get me one of those H some day.


----------



## Luccibag

My H collection consists of so many vibrant colors such as orange, potiron, rouge vif, Bleu Jean, etc but I really needed something that could be neutral so I have added a new Hermes Kelly.  Its another 35cm in clemence.  Color looks like parchemen or biscuit?  Definitely a warm tone to it.  Like an ivory.  Very neutral!


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

your collection is lush!


----------



## jescamz

beautiful bags..

but, can anyone show me the insides of the white jumbo classic caviar flap?

There are lotsa pics of the front and back...but not the inside..

=)
Thanks!


----------



## Qatari Pearl

Fantastic collection... i wonder how much your time intervals between purchasing bags??
mine is a year gap.......


----------



## Luccibag

Qatari Pearl said:


> Fantastic collection... i wonder how much your time intervals between purchasing bags??
> mine is a year gap.......




It varies.  Sometimes a week, sometimes a month, but not usually more than 3 months (as much as I try to convince myself I'm done with bags lol)


----------



## hightlow

I really hope you like this new challenge! Best of luck, everyone! 
************AFAFA] document internet management software property asset project [/color]************AFAFA]find the right internet management software for you[/color]************AFAFA] document internet management software property asset project [/color]


----------



## PrincessMe

Luccibag said:


> My H collection consists of so many vibrant colors such as orange, potiron, rouge vif, Bleu Jean, etc but I really needed something that could be neutral so I have added a new Hermes Kelly. Its another 35cm in clemence. Color looks like parchemen or biscuit? Definitely a warm tone to it. Like an ivory. Very neutral!


 oo love your new Kelly  would you ever wear this in winter, like a winter white?


----------



## More bags

Luccibag said:


> My H collection consists of so many vibrant colors such as orange, potiron, rouge vif, Bleu Jean, etc but I really needed something that could be neutral so I have added a new Hermes Kelly.  Its another 35cm in clemence.  Color looks like parchemen or biscuit?  Definitely a warm tone to it.  Like an ivory.  Very neutral!



I had to come back and admire your latest additions.  Absolutely stunning!  Congratulations on your new Hermes Kelly.  I think this is such a classic style.


----------



## linlin77

your kelly is so gorgeous.
great collection!!!

how much did it cost u when u bought it?


----------



## shinymagpie

Luccibag said:


> For some reason my prior thread's photos have shrunk so I am redoing my collection pics.  I have scaled down a lot and have mainly Hermes and Chanel now.  They are my favorites and are so classic!  I love having all different colors!  I love colorful and vibrant bags.  I really enjoy changing bags often.  No more "it" bags for me!  Classic bags are forever!
> 
> I will start with the Hermes group.  I hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> My vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly 32 cm black box, gold HW YES! Those are my initials on it in brass!



Luccibag. I really enjoyed reading this thread. Thank you for posting it. Although I am a vintage Chanel fan, I just loved this one. You must adore it too to have your initials on it. It is such a classic bag.


----------



## Selkie

love your collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## katelin

All classic and pretty, you have really good taste


----------



## deuxxx

wow :O your my idol! seriously the most amazing collection ever


----------



## Luccibag

deuxxx said:


> wow :O your my idol! seriously the most amazing collection ever



LOL that is so funny.  Its so fun to be able to share my collection here on TPF where people really appreciate them!  I was just playing with my bags tonight, taking them out of their dustbags, trying them on, etc.  People would think I'm NUTS anywhere else but here.


----------



## Luccibag

PrincessMe said:


> oo love your new Kelly  would you ever wear this in winter, like a winter white?



Oh yes, this is very much an all year bag.  It is supposed to be a light gray but I see it more like a winter white with brown tones.  Perfect for all year.


----------



## Luccibag

Two more goodies last week.  Balenciaga black first bag and Chanel dark silver reissue 227 size.  Iphone pic doesnt do it justice!


----------



## papertiger

Lovely collection 

Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## cassidy

Wow!


----------



## lovesbagz

love every single purse.


----------



## Smellyfeet

Stunning!


----------



## estkimo

Your Hermes bags are a-maz-ing! 



Luccibag said:


> For some reason my prior thread's photos have shrunk so I am redoing my collection pics.  I have scaled down a lot and have mainly Hermes and Chanel now.  They are my favorites and are so classic!  I love having all different colors!  I love colorful and vibrant bags.  I really enjoy changing bags often.  No more "it" bags for me!  Classic bags are forever!
> 
> I will start with the Hermes group.  I hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> Hermes 35 cm Birkin bag in togo leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 cm potiron - clemence leather, palladium hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 32 cm Kelly rouge H, chevre leather, palladium hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 28 cm Kelly, rouge vif gold hardware, BOX leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly 32 cm black box, gold HW YES! Those are my initials on it in brass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black box Hermes Constance bag.  Great little bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyne GM2 in Ebene and toile.  Great hands free bag!


----------



## Jujuritinha

The constance bag there isn't a single hermes bag that i don't love but the constance bag....i'm just obsessed!!


----------



## inaonoson

I DIE!
Your vintage pieces are gorgeous!!


----------



## flower71

goodness gracious, what a stunning H collection! Loving your vintage Black box Kelly soooo much! Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## sbelle

I love your collection -- so much fun to look through!


----------



## Enigma

I'm mesmerized! All of your bags are gorgeous but the blue Birkin caught my eye! Kudos!


----------



## ClassynFabulous

What a breath-taking collection!!!  I  the purple reissue


----------



## alylovesdior

Your collection is to die for.
But can you help me with something.
My best friend in the world Nicole got
a chanel Jumbo classic by her ex boyfriend trying to get her back
I've read from a post on here [classic flap bag vs. reissue 2.55]
that the jumbos aren't supposed to have a double flap
and the measurements are supposed to be 12&#8243; x 8&#8243; x 3&#8243; 
Her's has a double flap and her measurements are 12" x 10' x 4" 
Did he get her a fake?
He has before but he keeps claiming these are so expensive and
"shows how much he loves her" bleh.
Please help, Thanks.


----------



## Luccibag

alylovesdior said:


> Your collection is to die for.
> But can you help me with something.
> My best friend in the world Nicole got
> a chanel Jumbo classic by her ex boyfriend trying to get her back
> I've read from a post on here [classic flap bag vs. reissue 2.55]
> that the jumbos aren't supposed to have a double flap
> and the measurements are supposed to be 12&#8243; x 8&#8243; x 3&#8243;
> Her's has a double flap and her measurements are 12" x 10' x 4"
> Did he get her a fake?
> He has before but he keeps claiming these are so expensive and
> "shows how much he loves her" bleh.
> Please help, Thanks.



If its a jumbo classic flap it should not have two flaps but if its a reissue (no cc turnlock) then it would have two flaps.  You can take pictures and post in the Chanel authentication section to be sure.  They need to see the bag, the interior, the hologram sticker, and authentication card.


----------



## keodi

Georgeous collection Luccibag!!


----------



## tillie46

Unbelievable Collection!  I'm lusting after every purse you've got


----------



## inaonoson

Gorgeous collection!
I keep coming back over and over again to drool over your bags.


----------



## crln_crln

*WOW! INCREDIBLE! AWESOME! TDF! 
Dearie LUCCIBAG .... A BIG CONGRATS 2U! U r 1 of the LUCKIEST gurl on earth ^^ 
Many thanks for sharing. Looking forward to viewing ur future additions*


----------



## seton

I love how really refined your collection is! Great job.


----------



## kbrc22

AMAZING!!!! You have such style! LOVE LOVE LOVE the blue Chanel! The purple Chanel is incredible...good decision to purchase. 
Such the lucky girl!!!!!!!!
I am headed to NYC in 24 days (no Im not counting!!!) Where is the best place to buy Chanel???
thanks for sharing!
k


----------



## Luccibag

KBRC22, the best place to buy a Chanel bag in NYC would be Saks Fifth Avenue because you can have the bag mailed to you and you wont have to pay tax.  Have fun in NYC.


----------



## shoegirl1975

Stunning Collection! Love the Hermes & I especially love the purple Chanel and the black patent jumbo Chanel!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Your bags are absolutely to DIE for. I am green with envy.


----------



## luciabugia

Love your blue jean Birkin and your Chanels..love your showcase thread too, very straight forward and showcasing the bags!  Brava!


----------



## Luccibag

28 cm navy blue Hermes Kelly in box leather.  This bag is from 1970!  I just love this size!


----------



## .Walklikeboss

Beautiful collection.


----------



## petitechouchou

Luccibag!!! Love your collection! It is TDF! Thank you for sharing! I am drooling over your Hermes in togo leather! Congrats! You have great classic bags in your collection!


----------



## Luccibag

One more!  2009 Cruise collection Chanel beige clair jumbo flap.  I finally have a beige jumbo!


----------



## winnie_cutie

I love your Hermes Blue and Yellow one. How beautiful ^^!!!


----------



## winnie_cutie

Oh my gosh...this 2009 Cruise collection Chanel beige clair jumbo flap is fantastic...lovely!!!


----------



## Lindslinds

I would like all of them please!  Love that hermes togo leather!! Good work lol


----------



## pinkpurse12

Great collection Luccibag!! I am trying to decide which 2.55 I'm going to get for Christmas..would you be so kind to assist me? i'd like a small purse in black wt gold hw but cant decide bet. the reissue or the classic one.around how much does each cost?any advice? thank u.


----------



## bfali

your collection is to die for!!!  I can't stop looking at your chanels!!!


----------



## baglover^_^

OMG~~~ Your Hermes collection are gorgeous!
This is the first time i see --Hermes Evelyne GM2, i just love it!~~~~~~


----------



## Luccibag

Sorry for the cell phone pics....Here is a better picture of the beige Chanel taken with my regular camera....







And the metallic 08 reissue 227






Hermes 35cm Kelly in gris clair


----------



## baglover^_^

Classic bag forever~~~  love, love it~~~





Luccibag said:


> Introducing my MAXI FLAP!


----------



## baglover^_^

Beautiful ~~~~ I like white colour~~ just beautiful~~ you have amzing collection~~~~



Luccibag said:


> Sorry for the cell phone pics....Here is a better picture of the beige Chanel taken with my regular camera....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the metallic 08 reissue 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 35cm Kelly in gris clair


----------



## sweetie_sg

it makes my day .... it makes me Happy to see your chanel collections


----------



## snowjade

Luccibag said:


> LOL that is so funny.  Its so fun to be able to share my collection here on TPF where people really appreciate them!  I was just playing with my bags tonight, taking them out of their dustbags, trying them on, etc.  People would think I'm NUTS anywhere else but here.


OMG, I do that too!! I take out my bags and play with them too...I still play dress up to see what outfit goes with what bag (for upcoming events). Taking my bags out is like seeing an old friend. My husband always gives me a grin with that "raised eyebrow" look when he gets home and sees bags everywhere! He was the only one who knew I did this...well my secret's out now...where has this forum been all my life?

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous and colorful collection!


----------



## mariabdc

I love your Chanels... The reissue is just perfect...
Your Kelly is "quite pretty" as well


----------



## kafun

OMG your collection is TDF... my ultimate dream hermes 30 Gold Togo PHW


----------



## Couturable

...Drooling all over my laptop... Your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## Baby V

I love your collection!! esp your 35 Kellys.


----------



## buckeyegal

Love your collection!  The black clutch is lovely!


----------



## kirstenw

i love gorgeous green quilted one!!the color is so pretty!!!!and also ur reissue Grey 227 reissue - anniversary 2005 edition`````of course the other ones rock tooo````cant stop myself to get a emerald green color one


----------



## handbag addict

Congrats on the updated collection!!! Loving everything!!!


----------



## magicmirror

great collection! TDF


----------



## Luccibag

35 cm Hermes Kelly rigide in dark brown.  The ones in the back are 35 too but are retourne.  Floopier and inside stitching.


----------



## bluefish

Beautiful collection!


----------



## miss gucci

love every piece..


----------



## Luccibag

Cruise collection Chanel red flap 2010 JUMBO (excuse iphone pic, it looks uneven in color for some reason)


----------



## valencia

Seeing how you have refined your collection over the years is truly an inspiration.  Just love your vintage Kellys.


----------



## LT bag lady

Your Chanels are just beautiful!!!  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lushkirko

Awesom Hermes collection!
Really nice to look at and admire )


----------



## Dhalia

Your bags are all very awesome! Great collection!


----------



## Luccibag

Im adding some fun pics I took this weekend!

my 28 cm box Hermes Kelly bags.  Rouge VIF and navy blue.
They are such great little lightweight bags.







My 28cm Kelly after spending 6 weeks at Hermes spa.  She looks great!






And the whole family of Kelly bags, all sizes leathers and structures 

All the way in the back, gris clair 35cm retourne Kelly clemence, second row rouge vif 28 cm box, navy blue 28 cm box both in retourne.  Bottom left black box 32cm retourne, brown box 35 cm rigide, and rouge vif courcheval 32 cm rigide kelly all the way to the right 35 cm retourne potiron (pumpkin) clemence.






35cm potiron Kelly






and here's a cute little H Hour Hermes double tour watch in a fun orange color!


----------



## crisn11

What can I say that hasn't been said  just stunning. Your collection is amazing, and while I will long for Hermes I am absolutely in love with the emerald green bubble quilt. So beautiful!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

What a beautiful collection!


----------



## sbelle

Came back to visit!  Love your collection!


----------



## alleriaa

Wow your collection is amazing! Thx for sharing!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

lovely collection!


----------



## miss gucci

wooow...beautiful chanel..love birkin too..


----------



## flashy.stems

i love your double tour watch


----------



## Cari284

Your collection is absolutely stunning  I love love love everything, congrats


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## Luccibag

My Hermes black box Birkin 35 cm! Gold HW!


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes family pic.  Colors, red, navy blue, black, brown and orange and light gray.


----------



## coffeebaby

I am usually silent here, but just let u know I've kept coming back to drool over your collections, both Chanel & Hermes


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes 40 cm Kelly. Courcheval leather, retourne.  Havanne color.  She's a big one!






Im 5 9" for reference.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Looks awesome. I love Chanel, but have only owned one. I think it will be my next group to really work on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lindseybot3k

Your collection is fabulous!


----------



## Luccibag

Thanks everyone!  Im sorry if I missed your questions. I have PM'd responses.


----------



## sweetkisses

gorgeous collection


----------



## claudinathaly

your collection is awesome! ill get there some day lol 
thanks for the help!


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## BouquetRoses

Is Jumbo Classic Flap Bags have double flap inside ?
What do u think about the lamb skin one ?
I like Caviar too, but some people say that lambskin looks nicer..
Do u have any idea for my first Chanel bag??


----------



## BouquetRoses

What color is this??
Is this Jumbo Caviar?? u really have a great taste!


----------



## amusic20

Beautiful new Kelly!  If it's big on you, it'd look gynormous on me lol (I'm 5'1").


----------



## jelts

Such a lovely collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luccibag

BouquetRoses said:


> What color is this??
> Is this Jumbo Caviar?? u really have a great taste!


Yes its a jumbo caviar flap.  The color is "light beige".   Thank you.


----------



## Nola

Stunning collection! That 40 Kelly is perfect on you!!!


----------



## sweet_pees

Love your classics lucci!


----------



## too_cute

gorg bags


----------



## Creammia

Amazing Collection!!


----------



## DATKOREANCUTIE

Black caviar jumbo flap silver HW

OMG .......... PLEASE GIVE ME THIS BAG AND I'LL BE YOUR SLAVE  I FELL IN LOVE WITH THIS BAG  I'M GOING TO CRY.


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes crocodile Constance bag in Miel color.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

OMG i love your new constance....so gorgeous!!


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you!  Here is a better pic of her (no camera phone this time).


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Im in love! I am speechless over your Chanels and Hermes


----------



## rdhunni

beautiful collection!!  I only hope to have such a refined and beautiful collection one day   Not sure if I'll ever be able to afford a Hermes myself, but would love to have one in the future (the *red* looks stunning)


----------



## Sera

Luccibag said:


> One more...Chanel jumbo flap in patent leather. Prefall 08


 
Wow! I've been looking for a Chanel in this kind of dark red sheen ! What sizes did this come in?? Gonna start looking around secondhand bag sites!!!


----------



## trinaroberts

i agree hermes and chanel are my favourites i love the classic style and we will still be using them in years to come , i love your collection


----------



## daluu

wow, you have the best bags!!


----------



## w.y.h

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS collection, Luccibag...especially loves your potiron and gris kelly 35 and you vintage box kellys...you really have tried all kelly sizes and I can tell you are more of a kelly than a birkin gal...you got a GREAT TASTE and at 5' 9"  fantastic figure to match !


----------



## Luccibag

w.y.h said:


> GORGEOUS GORGEOUS collection, Luccibag...especially loves your potiron and gris kelly 35 and you vintage box kellys...you really have tried all kelly sizes and I can tell you are more of a kelly than a birkin gal...you got a GREAT TASTE and at 5' 9" fantastic figure to match !


 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## BagDivaaa

Love the Hermes Evelyne


----------



## kisslovebags

Ohh my god..i love your chanel bag...so envy..


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG!!! Your collection is TDF!!!!
For sure you know what great taste means!!


----------



## airborne

Luccibag said:


> Thank you!  Here is a better pic of her (no camera phone this time).


----------



## Luccibag

One more Hermes.  SO Kelly 26cm Togo, Bleu de Prusse.  LOVE IT!!


----------



## chanel_luv

Gorgeous Collection


----------



## Ilgin

Wonderful collection!! You'r my Papillon 30 twin


----------



## maria28

haven't visited your showcase for a while.  you've added some very beautiful classics to your fabulous collection!


congrats on all your new babies.....i especially adore the miel croc constance


----------



## LVOEnyc

Ohhh my, TDF!


----------



## MsHrms

Beautiful collection Luccibag, congrats! Hermes bags are so gorgeous. I love all your Chanel jumbos too. Now I am motivated to collect Chanel jumbos. Your are right about classic bags, no more "it" bag for me too.Your Chanel green hobo is to die for. Love them all, you have a great taste. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovesbagz

I love your collection, especially the green bubble chanel.


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow Luccibag your collection is TDF! Love all the H and Chanel!


----------



## alexandra28

WOW!!! I love your collection, really nice H and Chanel! My favorite is the red jumbo chanel


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

great collection..


----------



## wrapitup

All I can do is drool.  Amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BOTANIC

Wooow!!! Ur h bag is so gorgeous.

Luv h bag very much


----------



## Luccibag

Went shopping and came home with Chanel red ballet flats!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

fab!



Luccibag said:


> Went shopping and came home with Chanel red ballet flats!


----------



## englishlabrocky

Luccibag said:


> Thank you! Here is a better pic of her (no camera phone this time).


 
OMG!!! Im totally speachless over this bag!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Luccibag said:


> One more Hermes. SO Kelly 26cm Togo, Bleu de Prusse. LOVE IT!!


 
*OMG, I love this bag! *


----------



## Luccibag

My 35 cm birkin in noisette color.  LOVE IT!  Its a nice golden brown!





with my black box birkin 35


----------



## tratui

nice too


----------



## Luccibag

25cm Hermes Constance bag.  Vache Naturale


----------



## beljwl

OMG!!! gorgeous collection


----------



## Luccibag

My little wallet on a chain!


----------



## wrapitup

Once again, I have purse envy.  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## notoriousliz

Lovelies


----------



## Luccibag

hard to stop at one pair of Chanel flats!


----------



## thavasa

I love your collection!! they're all beautiful!


----------



## Luccibag

Marron Fonce (dark brown) lizard Hermes Constance 23cm


----------



## mzbag

Love your Chanels totally TDF!


----------



## Luccibag

A fun pic of the Hermes Constance bags together


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Your collection is simply AWESOME!!!
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Luccibag

Better picture of the lizard Constance


----------



## *ilovebrad*

fab!





Luccibag said:


> A fun pic of the Hermes Constance bags together


----------



## mojo

how stunning!!!  congrats!


----------



## Kathrine27

Wow! LOVE your collection! Think the Chanel's are my favorites!
I'm going to buy me a Classic Flap bag in black in New York this summer


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes massai in parchemin.  A great off the radar bag in a neutral shade.  I have one in orange too but not as easy to match as parchemin.  This is the PM.  Same as Jennifer Aniston's bag!  LOVE!






Here's my orange one too.


----------



## funmeg

AHhh I just died.


----------



## Jaded81

You have an amazing amazing collection!!!!!!


----------



## Nordy's girl

I have thoroughly enjoyed going through your collection thread, thank you SO much for posting pics of all your gorgeous Hermes and Chanel bags, I am really drooling. Thank goodness my DH is in bed or I would be telling him all about your bags LOL! COngrats on your collection, I can't wait to check back and see what else you've added, enjoy!


----------



## sugarbomb

What a lovely collection you have


----------



## Suzie

I love your collection Lucci!


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you Suzie


----------



## .::Charisma::.

Lovely collection ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irishlass1029

I FINALLY saw the link in your siggy.

WOW!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## yumie_le

hey luccibag,
that a really nice collection of you  it will takes me another 30 years to get a collection like ur ones.  i really like the black box Hermes Constance bag and wondering how much did you buy it, cos in Melbourne that said the price is around $9000 :wondering .... did you buy it around that and where did you buy it? and did you have to order it or it already in store?


----------



## jewelgem

I Love your collection. Do you find most bags in stores or on the internet?
I also love color and want a Kelly but keep thinking I should stay neutral but I don't want to!


----------



## blueberryshake

love the purple chanel! thank you for the pics.


----------



## HKKH

I been looking since i joined at the various collections. I really admire and find yours very impressive.


----------



## fendigal

Absolutely gorgeous collection, I love the beige Chanel bag and the ballet flats.


----------



## guru-ellegirl

What an amazing collection!


----------



## kyliekitty

Outstanding Collection!
I love all of your Chanel purses! And your Emerald Green Bubble purse DOES look super soft and smushy


----------



## vivi_will

Impressive!


----------



## sunny204632

oh,Jesus...............
I damn love it!!


----------



## amstep

OHMYGOODLORD!!!! hmmm definitely jealous. Wish i could afford all these classics and live will be fulfilled. I think i've just been inspired to start saving up! All lovely bags X


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Everything is just amazing.


----------



## xoxoAC

Wow, your whole collection.. I LOVE it!


----------



## Jpurse

What a wonderful collection! I am totally jealous!


----------



## am2022

WOW!!!Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## asianjade

Wow... beautiful bags.  Love all the RED Hermes. It is also my dream bag.


----------



## emmykate

Could buy a couple of houses if you ever feel like trading a few of those pups in! WOW wow wow gorgeous!!


----------



## Iloooovebags

Wooow I love your Bags,

Amasing collection!!!!


----------



## noobxxs

wow wow wow.............. all your bags are TDF!!! Love your chanel Red 07 caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain!! Berkin n Kellyssss are owesome!!


----------



## shopaholicious

You've got a lovely happy H family!  Especially the BBB and exotic constance... WOW


----------



## Graciella

Your Rouge H Chevre Kelly is just TDF, that bag really makes me  You have a fabulous and classic collection that'll last you a lifetime


----------



## nanh

amazing collection! congratulations!


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

Beautiful collection!  Which one is your favorite?  And what one is your favorite size Kelly?


----------



## DisCo

Holy mother *&(^&^*&%!! I love your collection!!!  Your Chanels are TDF!!


----------



## Bamboo_B

Beautiful collection and taste.


----------



## ebele

lovely lovely and expensive collection too.


----------



## mlag724

You have a beautiful collection. Very classy. Do you use them all? Hope you come back soon to show us more. What do you do for a living?


----------



## elegant style

I love your taste


----------



## hapfor

Amazing collection!


----------



## konfetka

Simply stunning collection ! :urock::urock:


----------



## biggentlecat

looooooooove them all!


----------



## dreamlet

Beautiful collection!


----------



## ahyee

I am jealous.


----------



## TheAnni

Your collection is TDF


----------



## Luccibag

Just got this!











dark navy blue









2008 Mobile Art jumbo navy blue flap signed by Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Luccibag

Small lambskin Chanel flap


----------



## Luccibag

My red Chanel WOC


----------



## Lanier

Stunning collection! Everything is a classic.


----------



## mirason

What a collection...I love everything!!! Excellent taste, congrats!!


----------



## FreshLilies

All of your bags are amazing!!! 
Great new additions as well!


----------



## Adatironce182

OMG I could cry!!!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## missgiannina

great collection! love your red chanel


----------



## winurin

amazing Chanel 
i love it!!


----------



## crispypritchon

Lovely collection!


----------



## bag2bag

What a fabulous collection you have! I love all your Chanels!


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

Luccibag said:


> For some reason my prior thread's photos have shrunk so I am redoing my collection pics.  I have scaled down a lot and have mainly Hermes and Chanel now.  They are my favorites and are so classic!  I love having all different colors!  I love colorful and vibrant bags.  I really enjoy changing bags often.  No more "it" bags for me!  Classic bags are forever!
> 
> I will start with the Hermes group.  I hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> Hermes 35 cm Birkin bag in togo leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 cm potiron - clemence leather, palladium hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 32 cm Kelly rouge H, chevre leather, palladium hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 28 cm Kelly, rouge vif gold hardware, BOX leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly 32 cm black box, gold HW YES! Those are my initials on it in brass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black box Hermes Constance bag.  Great little bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyne GM2 in Ebene and toile.  Great hands free bag!


I really like this collection of handbags! Brilliant and dazzling eyes!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am loving the new additions.  Congrats!


----------



## yakusoku.af

love your collection!


----------



## LadyLiberty

WWWWWOOOOWW! Absolutely amazing collection!!


----------



## More bags

Stunning collection - you have amazing taste.  I love your Kelly family (my current obsession).  Thanks for sharing all of your wonderful pics!


----------



## msjoviana

A beautiful & timeless collection! Your green Chanel hobo is TDF!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Beautiful new additions!


----------



## dlynn

Love your collection...so classic !


----------



## Leona Helmsley

OMG there are no words....

That patent Chanel signed by Karl 

You are one lucky girl seriously!!!


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

Luccibag said:


> For some reason my prior thread's photos have shrunk so I am redoing my collection pics.  I have scaled down a lot and have mainly Hermes and Chanel now.  They are my favorites and are so classic!  I love having all different colors!  I love colorful and vibrant bags.  I really enjoy changing bags often.  No more "it" bags for me!  Classic bags are forever!
> 
> I will start with the Hermes group.  I hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> Hermes 35 cm Birkin bag in togo leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 cm potiron - clemence leather, palladium hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 32 cm Kelly rouge H, chevre leather, palladium hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 28 cm Kelly, rouge vif gold hardware, BOX leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly 32 cm black box, gold HW YES! Those are my initials on it in brass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black box Hermes Constance bag.  Great little bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyne GM2 in Ebene and toile.  Great hands free bag!


Thank you for the beautiful bags above!


----------



## kooba40

This is one of the most amazing collections of bags that I have ever seen. You have an eye for the most beautiful bags!!! Was curious as to how you store all of those beautiful works of art? You are a lucky lady, the handbag gods are definitely looking down on you.


----------



## Luccibag

Hi.  Thank you Kooba40.  I dont keep them in their box or anything, I just store them upright in their dustbag.


----------



## Luccibag

Im adding one more!  I had this bag in 2005 and sold it but I missed it so I finally have it again!  Its the 2005 Chanel anniversary 227 reissue.  I have a great in the same size.  Im hanging on to these!!


----------



## luxluk

Omg ur collection is amazing!


----------



## serene

Luccibag said:


> 2008 Mobile Art jumbo navy blue flap signed by Karl Lagerfeld]



wow! how many are these in the world? must be very limited edition


----------



## Luccibag

serene said:


> wow! how many are these in the world? must be very limited edition


 

I heard there are 200 of each size and color.  I have the jumbo but there's a medium large too.

One more!  My black patent WOC.


----------



## Luccibag

Both WOC's together!


----------



## etoil0601

I love love love your collection! Very pretty bags!!


----------



## avedashiva

Beautiful collection. Thanks so much sharing!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

WOW!!!! Awesome collection Luccibag's


----------



## ClassicShadow

I love the Chanel's, your collection is beautiful!!


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

I don't think there's something in the world more perfect than the very first bag you posted! That color is Amazing, lovely collection


----------



## lakeshow

great bags, all classic but you've picked some great, off beat colours that make them really stand out. excellent taste! the metallic purple reissue is heavenly


----------



## neobaglover

What an amazing collection!  Would love to come play in closet


----------



## therealthing777

WOW!  You are blessed!  Im trying to just get to my 8th luxury bag then stop for a year or two and save...enjoy...I would!


----------



## Aluxe

I had so much fun looking at every page of this thread! COngrats on a divine collection.

The grey and silver chanel bags .... ahhhh!


----------



## Luccibag

My new 20cm Hermes mini kelly!






Next to a 32cm black box Kelly


----------



## troubadour

You have a beautiful collection of bags!


----------



## mlag724

How often do you rotate your bags? Is there a special way that you store them?


----------



## misshcouture

amazing collection!!


----------



## CookieLady

Thanks for sharing such an amazing collection! I love your classic choices, those Kelly's are out of this world!!!


----------



## CookieLady

Thanks for sharing such an amazing collection! I love your classic choices, those Kelly's are out of this world!!!


----------



## cheercherry

I love blue ones!


----------



## luvshopping90

Hey stranger!!  Wow, I can't believe how much your collection has evolved!  It is absolutely beautiful though, you've been busy!


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! Love it!


----------



## BREbre

Your collection's to die for! ! Love, Love, Love!


----------



## enamored

What a fabulous collection.  Thank you for sharing.  I love everything but especially the Kelly bags!


----------



## LovesYSL

Drooling over your vintage Kelly. That's amazing you found one with your initials! I'm dying for one!


----------



## martuska

Luccibag said:


> Just got this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark navy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 Mobile Art jumbo navy blue flap signed by Karl Lagerfeld



OMG beautiful! so classic


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Wow and what a collection you have fabulous!!


----------



## DaGee

A fab collection. Love all your bags!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Amazing collection! TDF it!!


----------



## sandee

Hermes Kelly in ORANGE ! To die for


----------



## zjajkj

Nice


----------



## chrisse o

I LOVE your Hermy collection..... I'm a Hermes girl myself (well actually I LOVE all high end bags) so I REALLY appreciate your beautiul collection...


----------



## hunniesochic

absolutely gorgeous, stunning, impeccable collection. definitely TDF!


----------



## trisha48228

Your collection is amazing.  Looking at it makes me speechless! :worthy::salute:


----------



## mameakua

Amazing collection...................


----------



## Fashionista2

I'm in love with chanel. Your collection is full of timeless pieces. Amazing is an understatement  ~


----------



## Luccibag

My new chanel wallet on chain in bronze






My small bags






My cute mini Hermes Kelly


----------



## lovelycute

amazing and unique collection!


----------



## pinkdblonde

I love the minis so presh


----------



## brandsbabe

WOW!! Nice collection!

May I ask how you post your pictures in this way? I can only get them attached as small attachments at bottom of each post.. I am on a Macbook Pro.

Your collection.. is growing so nicely. I totally understand "missing" a bag after selling.

LOVE your H mini Kelly!!!!!!


----------



## juneping

wow...amazing collection!!


----------



## Luccibag

Some fun pics


----------



## Elina0408

Great collection! Enjoy in good health!!


----------



## ekostilo

Classic bags. I do like bags that have the logo's in plain view so that they can be easily identified, and are done in a classy manner, and not over the top. Chanel is does this well on the majority of the bags. It's nice to know when looking at a bag which design house created it.


----------



## mlag724

Luccibag said:


> Some fun pics


 Beautiful bags. Love the pictures. How often do you rotate your bags?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Luccibag said:


> Some fun pics


 
I love these pics!  Love them!


----------



## 3ee7ii

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thxs for sharing


----------



## emma72stone

i die!


----------



## pipolaaa

I love love love the purple re-issue!!! I was given my first ever chanel bag for my 21st 7 months ago  the black caviar jumbo with gold hardware. Ive only used it a couple times I want to keep it perfect forever!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Wonderful collection and fabulous pics!  The just for fun pics are so cute!


----------



## bubu123

LOVE all your Hermes & Chanel bags! Can't deny that they are the Queen of classics!


----------



## dancingchunli

I love your collection!


----------



## pro_shopper

i love that picture of you surrounded by your collection! Your bags are all so gorgeous Luccibag!


----------



## lil-lux

Lucci! What an amazing bag collection! When i die I would like to come back as your purse closet! lol 

Question about your black patent woc: What model/year is it from? does it have patent leather all the way around? I think this is the exact one I've fallen for but the WOC, esp in black (regular not brilliant black) are all so hard to find!!! 
Thx!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wow you have a gorgeous collection of bags!!


----------



## Flip88

what a gorgeous collection and you obviously enjoy them .... fabulous.


----------



## Mediana

*Lucci* Haha, love your pics. Enjoy you bags.


----------



## The tall one

wowsers!


----------



## cindyg

Your collection is exquisite. Classics are forever!


----------



## KayuuKathey

omgsh your bags are gorg!!


----------



## alice87

great collection!


----------



## Wild

the most fabulous collection ever


----------



## ironic568

What a collection!!! I'm so jealous, can I be you for a few days  ??


----------



## hunniesochic

your collection is magnificent! I especially love all your flaps!!!


----------



## Elsie87

What a fab collection; loved looking at every single piece! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ang2383

OP - love your fun pix!

i esp love the mini kelly!   how much is that?   i think i can afford a mini one!  are those as hard to get as the big(ger) ones?

and i also love your constances!!!   drooling hehe


----------



## kat925

very lovely collection =). I especially love the Grey 227 reissue - anniversary 2005 edition and the Chanel blue jumbo flap. 

Its only within the past few years that I started getting more interested in Chanel bags. Haha I'm trying to save up to get my first Chanel, after I pay off some of my student loans and cc debts. 

So no more bags for me unless its a Chanel. But you have great taste and once again great collection.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Hi, sorry to be so late to the post....
Absolutely love your collection..... Just like you, Kelly is my favorite amongst my H bags!! I like every bag you have! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection! Love everything


----------



## midniteluna

Love your collection!absolutely to die for!I hope to have at least one of every range before I die!LOL


----------



## cheap nfl jerse

*This post is different from what I read on most topics and it has so many valuable things. I would like to thank you for the efforts you have made in writing this topic. I am hoping the same best work from you in the future as well.*
cheap nfl jerseys


----------



## btchismyvuitton

pretty


----------



## ivonna

Great and impressive collection! Love your taste! All your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## bisousbisous

I totally agree! Classic bags are the best! i Have 3 Chanel- not got a Hermes yet. But one day!


----------



## Tiffany Nguyen

classic never out of fashion


----------



## moreshoesplease

You have an excellent collection, your mini Hermes is stunning.


----------



## BDAI

Beautiful collection, I also want the Chanel Jumbo in all the Colors!


----------



## somnambulist

Love your collection! The Chanels are stunning. Thanks for sharing! =)


----------



## serene

I love those "fun pics"


----------



## TeddyLV

Your collection is absolutely beautiful, especially those Chanel bags. Love it!


----------



## deb.berg

Stunning collection! I'm a jumbo lover too, but can't take my eyes off that emerald green!


----------



## Iamtassy

Awesome collection... Love those Chanel !!


----------



## cuppacake

love all your bags collection! esp. the chanel purple reissue,


----------



## Hanelisi

Wow, what a fabulous collection, sooo classy. I adore that emerald Chanel especially! Lovely.
:coolpics:


----------



## Salsera

Luccibag said:


> My cute mini Hermes Kelly


 
Oh I just adore this one!


----------



## Mandee.f

Wow! Stunning!!!!


----------



## clovebarrett

Love the red Chanels!


----------



## floriade

Love your Hermes and Chanel collection! All beautiful!!


----------



## jaqvitalicio

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jaqvitalicio

I sooo want to have your chanel flaps esp the blue and red ones


----------



## jaqvitalicio

How long have you been collecting these?


----------



## jaqvitalicio

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luccibag said:


> 25cm Hermes Constance bag. Vache Naturale


 
Wow! I love this look! Thanks for the modeling shot. I'm not sure why I never went for the Classic Chanel flap but I just never did. As the years have passed, I have become quite enamoured by Hermes. This bag looks gorgeous and I must try it


----------



## tulip618

love them all!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## intellachick

love your collection!  Great classic bags!


----------



## estarfaux




----------



## birds

Your Hermes collection are so pretty. I have a white one~


----------



## angelcc

i luv yr purple reissue, u r so lucky! envy....


----------



## fleurfleur

How much did you pay for the Red Kelly Epsom Rouge 32?  Did you need to pre order or wait long for it?
Thanks



Luccibag said:


> My new red Kelly 32 cm epsom rouge VIF (cherry red!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her other rouge sisters! Rouge VIF box leather 28 cm on left, rouge H 32 cm chevre on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Kelly sisters


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Amazing collection!


----------



## sillys

i love your collection!!!


----------



## Johngower

The Bubble Quilt Hobo is perfection!


----------



## chloelovesLV

hi there! i really had fun browsing through your bags! i love all of them! i also have the chanel jumbo flap caviar(noir) and the papillon. But my papillon's in Damier Ebene canvas and is a 26. &#128516;


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Luccibag said:


> Even though I have this same bag in the jumbo size, I couldnt resist one in a smaller "medium / large" size. Its such a great bag for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I said I'd never fall for the metallic reissue flaps, I DID! Never say never!
> My Chanel purple reissue !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is sooooo soft I cant keep my hands off it! Chanel bubble quilt hobo! Gorgeous emerald green color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regretted selling a mini flap I had so I found me another! My Chanel mini flap in lipstick red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My one and only LV bag I have left!! My husband gave me this as a surprise years ago so I will keep it forever!! LV Papillon 30! It has gorgeous patina!


 

GORGEOUS Collection!! And you are SO right! Classic bags are TIMELESS! ENjoy your beautiful collection and wear them well!


----------



## alight16

Luccibag said:


> Even though I have this same bag in the jumbo size, I couldnt resist one in a smaller "medium / large" size.  Its such a great bag for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I said I'd never fall for the metallic reissue flaps, I DID!  Never say never!
> My Chanel purple reissue !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is sooooo soft I cant keep my hands off it!  Chanel bubble quilt hobo! Gorgeous emerald green color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regretted selling a mini flap I had so I found me another!  My Chanel mini flap in lipstick red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My one and only LV bag I have left!!  My husband gave me this as a surprise years ago so I will keep it forever!! LV Papillon 30!  It has gorgeous patina!


Incredible! You are a true collector, love the Chanel gray reissue and the red mini flap, plus your Hermes are enviable!


----------



## hunniesochic

Stunning collection!


----------



## Angpiggy

Chanel reissue purple one is sososo beautiful....mine is metallic blue in 227, should've got both


----------



## fin2012

Such(!) a GORGEOUS collection--Thank You so much for sharing...they are ALL works of art....beautiful h'bags are indeed works of art...


----------



## maddy808

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin::greengrin: WOW!!!!! Amazing WOW collection
wow again


----------



## DonnaHawk

Had to come back and say....really?...wow....wowza


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Awesome collection!


----------



## Glamouricious

I'm mesmerized!!! Gorgeous collection !!


----------



## LVcouturex

Wow, what an amazing collection you have there x


----------



## elvy_vu

amazing hermes!!!


----------



## Luccibag

My Constance bags


----------



## Luccibag

My Hermes Constance rouge vif ostrich bag - 18cm


----------



## Suzie

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 1852954
> 
> 
> My Hermes Constance rouge vif ostrich bag - 18cm


Love your beautiful new addition to your Constance collection!


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you!


----------



## Luccibag

Nothing like a new bag to brighten your day!


----------



## bregitta

The colour even matches your lipstick!


----------



## Luccibag

Yes. Lipstick red lol


----------



## DonnaHawk

Beautiful new addition.
I think your collection is one of my favorites on the forum.


----------



## Luccibag

DonnaHawk said:


> Beautiful new addition.
> I think your collection is one of my favorites on the forum.


 

Thank you!!


----------



## pursonalstyle

Talk about addiction. Great collection!


----------



## Luccibag

My 34cm Hermes jypsiere


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing Chanel and Hermes collection


----------



## MagzC

you have the most jaw droppingly beautiful collection Congrats  Just out of curiousity how on Earth do you ever decide which one to take and do you have an amazing wallet collection too? I would love to see your accessories collection too  thanks for sharing your bag collection super jealous


----------



## Luccibag

My blue fonce medium  large Chanel flap.  It goes great with blue jeans!


----------



## Jemawy

wowwwwwww!!!Love your chanel collection....


----------



## crazy4gucci

OMG!! simply amazing!! that's my motto girl...if you need a little pick-me-up...sit up in bed, put all your jewels on and surround yourself with all your bags...works every time!
PS: now I NEED an Hermes Birkin!!


----------



## fluffybb

Great collection!!


----------



## luvluv

Absolutely stunning! Drooling over here!


----------



## Siri0405

Stunning collection you've there


----------



## Millicat

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 1884255
> 
> 
> My blue fonce medium  large Chanel flap.  It goes great with blue jeans!



Love it 
And love your collection of Constance's too


----------



## LVchiq

Luccibag said:


> My Chanel bags:
> 
> My first Chanel bag, pink caviar hobo - back in the SATC days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar jumbo flap silver HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey 227 reissue - anniversary 2005 edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White jumbo caviar flap with silver HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red 07 caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain  LOVE THIS ONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Blue jumbo patent leather flap - YES, I LOVE my jumbo flaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For special occasions I have my patent leather Chanel timeless clutch


wow...glam collections would love to have chanel someday


----------



## fashionista_E

OMG :drooling: your H are so gorgeous!


----------



## cc03sg

Your collection is amazing! I absolutely adore your purple metallic reissue and mini red chanels. 
How is it that i realize every one who adores Hermes and Chanels will 'graduate' from LV?


----------



## anamjaved

chanel


----------



## a__bear

love it!


----------



## rusbombgrl

Amazing collection!


----------



## sueeee33

chanel


----------



## liveonce

love your hermes. which material is the best for long term?


----------



## melissa49

Beautiful Chanel collection, this year Im collecting unique bags can't wait to share the collection with you guys.


----------



## Peacock26

Luccibag said:


> My Chanel bags:
> 
> My first Chanel bag, pink caviar hobo - back in the SATC days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar jumbo flap silver HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey 227 reissue - anniversary 2005 edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White jumbo caviar flap with silver HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red 07 caviar jumbo flap with bijoux chain  LOVE THIS ONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Blue jumbo patent leather flap - YES, I LOVE my jumbo flaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For special occasions I have my patent leather Chanel timeless clutch


Love your Chanel collection! My past I have only gotten "it" bags and now I'm moving onto the classics. I bought too many Fendi Spy bags and others like it to learn that money is better spent in classics.... Guess that's a good thing to discover at 22! Do you enjoy having the jumbo caviar?? I'm thinking about the black jumbo caviar or the lamb skin


----------



## Luccibag

Yes classic is the way to go!  I started out with it bags too but found I got sick of them quickly but not the case with classic bags. Yes I love having jumbo flaps. They're so convenient.


----------



## Luccibag

My 1959 Kelly with my initials ... There's my lill munchkin perking thru kelky handled lol 

Bags were gently placed liked this lol


----------



## quaintrelle101

beautiful collection, impeccable taste! i'm not a massive fan of bags with the logo splashed all over (too many replicas these days!) so your collection is absolutely sublime!


----------



## monchichi52

Lovelyyyy


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you all


----------



## TFFC

What a fabulous collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Luccibag said:


> My 1959 Kelly with my initials ... There's my lill munchkin perking thru kelky handled lol
> 
> Bags were gently placed liked this lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061255



Beautiful collection!


----------



## cjw0219

im jealous.  just bought my first chanel. it was a tote. im thinking i should've gotten the flap.  love your Grey 227 reissue.


----------



## cr1stalangel

You have gorgeous collection!


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## Luccibag

Thank you


----------



## Adriennem1967

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 2343839



Great pic


----------



## Luccibag

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DizzyFairy

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 2343839



Lovely photo ... Collection is to dieeeeee for!


----------



## lulilu

L, you still have the potiron kelly that I covet!  Great photos!


----------



## Luccibag

Yes!  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## Dynamic

Wowwwwww Where is your house lol jk


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you all


----------



## thay

luccibags - your collection is so gorgeous!! it's tracy from ebay!! truly gorgeous!


----------



## thay

tracy m (tracyhay@aol.com)


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## Luccibag




----------



## saintgermain

^^that color birkin goes great with your tan!


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you!


----------



## Luccibag

This is my favorite bag....


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 2596144




I love your smile and incredible vibe. Lovely handbag collection.


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you !


----------



## mga13

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 2640377
> 
> 
> This is my favorite bag....



Wonderful collection, congrats!
One can tell you know what good stuff is made for: to enjoy life. Keep on that spicy smile and sparkling eyes!


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you so much!


----------



## Luccibag

And the result of that photo being taken..


----------



## poohbag

You have such an amazing collection and I love all your mod shots!


----------



## Stamgirl123

Luccibag said:


> For some reason my prior thread's photos have shrunk so I am redoing my collection pics.  I have scaled down a lot and have mainly Hermes and Chanel now.  They are my favorites and are so classic!  I love having all different colors!  I love colorful and vibrant bags.  I really enjoy changing bags often.  No more "it" bags for me!  Classic bags are forever!
> 
> I will start with the Hermes group.  I hope you enjoy the pics!
> 
> Hermes 35 cm Birkin bag in togo leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 cm potiron - clemence leather, palladium hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 32 cm Kelly rouge H, chevre leather, palladium hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes 28 cm Kelly, rouge vif gold hardware, BOX leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage 1960 Hermes Kelly 32 cm black box, gold HW YES! Those are my initials on it in brass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black box Hermes Constance bag.  Great little bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyne GM2 in Ebene and toile.  Great hands free bag!


Love love love!!!!!


----------



## krawford

very nice collection


----------



## Luccibag

New additions

Brown lambskin 



Black patent flap



Beige mini flap


----------



## js3805

Luccibag said:


> New additions
> 
> Brown lambskin
> View attachment 2779707
> 
> 
> Black patent flap
> View attachment 2779708
> 
> 
> Beige mini flap
> View attachment 2779709



Love the mini flap! I've been keeping my eye on it for a while now.


----------



## McLoverly

Luccibag said:


> My Chanel bags:
> 
> My first Chanel bag, pink caviar hobo - back in the SATC days!



Beautiful collection! We have identical first Chanel bags. I was probably about 14 and I saved for it. I actually still use it occasionally. It's great for going out (fits keys, lipstick, card holder, and cell phone).


----------



## Blairbass

A girl after my own heart! And your purple Chanel reissue has me drooling!


----------



## cfinigan9

do you have an email i can reach you at?! i love your pieces!


----------



## Caitlindsay

Your Hermes Constance is absolutely divine


----------



## Dhalia

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 2595981



Wow! I love your modeling pic with your birkin! Color really suits you. The picture is so amazing it could be from a movie poster, you look fabulous!  

Your new chanels are gorgeous too. I was a bit confused at first I thought the first two pics are of the same bag and thought there was something wrong with my eyes LOL because one looked patent and one didn't!! The three of them are very beautiful though and such great additions to your collection. Enjoy them all!


----------



## Luccibag

Thank you so much!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Great collection!


----------



## kemi

Fab collection


----------



## nadineluv

Luccinbag I adore your collection! I'm considering a black box birkin, and I see you have one. Do you have any advice. I already BBK and BB Constance. Just no birkins. Do you use yours often? Is it more susceptible to scratches and marks due to size? Thx for your time!


----------



## khirad

love


----------



## Mrs. G

Nice!


----------



## angiepaw

Hermes Birkin Bag is my favorite. Love the color so vibrant.


----------



## Luccibag

I just had to post my 1959 mint condition Hermes Kelly! 

And how lucky am I to have the same initials!

Look at that lovely glow 

56 years old and goin strong!


----------



## Katiesmama

Adore!


----------



## Luccibag

My new chamonix ebene Hermes Constance


----------



## rclimbing

Luccibag said:


> My new chamonix ebene Hermes Constance
> 
> View attachment 3098719
> 
> View attachment 3098720




Fab collection!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Wow what a collection!


----------



## exqmaster

Nice showcase and collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VGrennan

Does any one know if the beige Clair classic flap in the 2009 cruise collection was originally in lambskin or caviar?


----------

